# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Cyp Box, intelligent home security and stereo system, Cypromus, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cypromus, Inc.

"Intelligent Home Security Robot and Stereo" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Cyp - intelligent home security robot and stereo

Published on Aug 7, 2015




> Short launch video previewing an amazing new intelligent home security product that will revolutionize the home security industry.

----------


## Airicist

Cyp - intelligent home security and music system

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> In this sequel to Cyp's Intro Video, Rachel -- played by former BBC Actress, Kellie Rose Demmel -- learns more about her intelligent and helpful Cyp! This short video features Cyp - Prototype A.

----------

